# H60 Kühler



## Henfen (9. Dezember 2017)

*H60 Kühler*

Moin, Moin

ich habe mich nach Jahren mal wieder am Zusammenbau eines PC´s versucht und bin auf der Suche nach einem Kühler auf den H60 gestoßen.
Denkbar einfaches prinzip und gute Verarbeitung.

Nun ist leider beim Einbau etwas passiert.

Ich ziehe wie beschrieben die Befestigungsmutter mit der Hand an und zack eine von den 4en lässt sich sehr weit drehen und bricht dann ab.
Nun ist das eine Gewinde des Abstandshalters abgebrochen und in der Mutter steckt das Gewinde.
Kann man auf einem einfachen Weg ohne alles auszubauen an diese Teile kommen. Waren ja leider immer nur genau 4 Stück in der Verpackung.

Ich freue mich auf ein Feedback.

Vielen Dank und Gruß

Andreas


----------

